# K Puppies ~ 4.5 weeks



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Taken on Thursday....

I think this might be Kaos...










and after dinner nap time











one of the males - either Kairo or Kougar










Kyra von Wolfstraum....Kaos at left..











Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Look at those adorable babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kaos. :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love puppies!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Great pics!!! Cute puppies!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute puppies!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lee....
What handsome, strong looking puppies! Very nice!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

:wub:


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh what cuties!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

:wub: they are the cutest little fluff balls.. I love sables. :wub:


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

What about Komet!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub: Do you have any males left!?


----------



## PixieRN (Nov 7, 2011)

Komet! :wub:


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

aaaaah! moderators plz ban these and any puppy pics! i cant take it anymore! i wantz puppy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooo cute, this is the fun age


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

Awwww, I feel puppy fever overcoming me.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am sure Komet and Kaos will be board regulars 

    

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> :wub: Do you have any males left!?



Don't think so......am waiting on the last contract to be returned......  

There may be a 3/4 sibling litter to this one in the spring tho....am considering Bengal to Gaston 

Hexe's pups went home yesterday....Jaguar went to a PA State Trooper and family and Jyce to Canada to a well established OB/Agility/Flyball competitor who lives near Joanne Fleming - so tracking and maybe schutzhund in her future (hope!!) Kristi kept one of the black males, Jagr, who she will title....

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

IllinoisGSD said:


> What about Komet!



I am pretty sure that the photo in the crate - dead center - staring at the camera is Komet!




Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ayeee...so tempting Lee! We'll see how it goes with Jax's knee. If I'm not paying for a knee, maybe I'll be paying for a puppy!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, if Komet and Kaos show up, Kairo will most certainly have to join the party!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very nice litter - very nice breeding. Congrats!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Cuteness overload for sure! :wub:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh--- I am so glad there are no males available! Give me a year or so (if I can stand to wait that long) and I want a male sable... should i go on a waiting list now- LOL
I LOVE your puppies!!!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

They are adorable!!!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

pam said:


> Well, if Komet and Kaos show up, Kairo will most certainly have to join the party!


Is there something you aren't telling us?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Read between the lines 

  


Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well thats what I thought I was doing. I was thinking there might actually be a total of 5 of the "K" babies that will be growing up on the board.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

well - I am keeping a male and a female!!!! so yes, 5

  

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL,

That's what I thought Kyra and.......(Kougar?) are staying, Komet and Kaos to board members, and apparently Kairo too. Can't wait to see then all growing up. This is going to be FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> well - I am keeping a male and a female!!!! so yes, 5
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It's about time we got to see some new pictures... individuals getting puppies should be very happy with this litter. Looking forward to seeing the two you keep in person one day Lee!!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The cuteness is killing me!!! I think one wants to come to NJ to play with some sheep!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hmmmm Meghan..............that is interesting......maybe Kobra would like that????

oooooorrrrrrrr.......maybe Kougar 2??????

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So cute!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes - either! LOL
My husband keeps showing me your puppy pictures from FB too...LOL I think he caught my puppy fever


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

well both Csabre and Kyra had potential - both were tested on sheep...Kyra actually was doing some herding until instructor was killed....would be nice to see an American bred IPO/HGH dog on the scene!!

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> It's about time we got to see some new pictures... individuals getting puppies should be very happy with this litter. Looking forward to seeing the two you keep in person one day Lee!!!


I'm looking forward to seeing the ones you keep too! They can come down to training one weekend so we can play and uncle Bob can show them the ropes!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

after New Years and Kairo, Kaos and Komet and Kognac or Kobra are gone....then the last 2 or 3 will come to club!

Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, think about it - but I would love to take one, maybe Kougar 2 to balance out some of the estrogen in the house! LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They look great. It will be fun watching them grow up.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

PUPPERS! I love Kaos. Looks like a Christmas present with that bright red bow!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Well thats what I thought I was doing. I was thinking there might actually be a total of 5 of the "K" babies that will be growing up on the board.


Grace (Disgraceful), from the H litter out of Basha, needs a little brother who is as bad as she is......just can't figure out why I think I need that kind of trouble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

L litter is next? Last night I had a dream that I had a beautiful melanistic blanket back named Lake (who names a dog Lake, right?) LOL


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I can deal with "Lake" lol - not a lot of interesting L names out there - but they will be sables, maybe black - no black and tans!

Meghan - we need to talk! 

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> I can deal with "Lake" lol - not a lot of interesting L names out there - but they will be sables, maybe black - no black and tans!
> 
> Meghan - we need to talk!
> 
> Lee


 
I am sure I can find a couple of "L" names you might like.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

They are so beautifully alert looking! Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucian
Lucius
Leland
Laser
Lyric
Loki
Lux
Labyrinth
Lancelot
Lilith
Lolita
Lotus
Lily
Lilac
Lyra
Ludwig
Lavender 
Legend 
Liquor 
Logic
Lita 
Lord 
Lucifer 
Lucinda 
Lugosi 
Lumen 
Lumiere 
Lunatic 
Lurch 
Lynx 
Layla
Lupin
Lashes
Luna
Lucretia


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are a few I did not think of....

LOL LOL Lugosi??? good old Dracula!!!!!!!!!

Lynx, Lyrical and Lord are on my list....Lurch was a friends hubbys nickname LOL - can't do that!

thanks!

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Legacy
Legion
Lethal
Livid
Liberty
Lavish
Licorice
Locket
Ludicrous
Lunacy


----------



## khudak (Nov 2, 2011)

Got to finally meet the K litter tonight! What nice puppies.. very uniform.. confident, social, BEAUTIFUL, and drivey...they all took turns tugging on my coat and tab on my key chain  Another nice litter Lee!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

*I Got To Meet The Puppies!!!*

I met the puppies today... They are SO cute. Kaos and Komet were just great!!!

They all took turns untying my boots and chewing on my hands. There was one little male, who's name I can't remember that just snuggled up at my feet. 

Thanks Lee!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So cute. I want one.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kyra is so alert for such a young pup. Beautiful.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's the question of the day....pictures taken today?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

GSKnight said:


> I met the puppies today... They are SO cute. Kaos and Komet were just great!!!
> 
> They all took turns untying my boots and chewing on my hands. There was one little male, who's name I can't remember that just snuggled up at my feet.
> 
> Thanks Lee!!!


I am SOOOO jealous!! I want one!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

GSKnight said:


> I met the puppies today... They are SO cute. Kaos and Komet were just great!!!
> 
> They all took turns untying my boots and chewing on my hands. There was one little male, who's name I can't remember that just snuggled up at my feet.
> 
> Thanks Lee!!!


Kairo, perhaps???!! Just a couple more weeks until the little monster arrives--the suspense/excitement builds.......


----------



## PixieRN (Nov 7, 2011)

GSKnight said:


> I met the puppies today... They are SO cute. Kaos and Komet were just great!!!
> 
> They all took turns untying my boots and chewing on my hands. There was one little male, who's name I can't remember that just snuggled up at my feet.
> 
> Thanks Lee!!!


Komet! :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Komet was practicing untieing shoes! I think it was Kairo or Kougar who crashed first! Kaos is living up to her name....

I can't find my camera - have to go dig through the truck!
/11
Lee


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

They are adorable!:wub:


----------

